# Electric Pink Jack Demseys



## Coleopterist (Aug 17, 2013)

I've seen some members here comment that they have never heard of an Electric Pink Jack Dempsey. There really are Electric Pink Jack Dempseys, they are quite nice. They are being imported from a breeder in Argentina. They are coming in at 1-1/4" to 1-1/2", and are quite nice. They are selling for $50- $60 each plus shipping. I have a few of these that I bought for myself (10). I can send pictures of mine if anyone is interested. I also purchased electric blues from the same breeder, they have a very fluorescent blue, especially on their faces. If anyone would like to see photos of these, I can post some.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

PICS, PICS, and more PICS, please. :drooling:

Also this should be in Central American


----------



## stizos (Aug 2, 2013)

photo please


----------



## valwow187 (May 26, 2013)

pics please, sounds cool


----------

